

Negotiate Like or Against a Pirate - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-to-negotiate-likeor-againsta-pirate

======
lostcolony
What a misleading title.

~~~
schappim
Yup, no information in this one on how to actually negotiate like a pirate.

~~~
droope
lol

